# Dog sleeping in my room?



## Holaric (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright i have never owned a dog but i am getting one wed. Hes a catahoula/lab mix and i am new to this. I am prepared and have read a lot and hav everything i need..I know im as prepared as i can be but i still dont know what im getting into exactly haha. Anyways, during the day i will HAVE to leave my dog in his crate while i am at work. Im only 18 and working 5-6 hours 5 days a week. I am doing everything myself, i bought the dog and everything he needs which means i will also be taking care of it. While my parents will help a little they are gone a lot working. I will be coming home on breaks to let my dog out of his crate for 20 min and will play with it. Besides that my question really is that i guess im a weirdo and i really want my dog to sleep in my room but the crate is in the kitchen...do most dogs want to sleep in there crate after being in it a while during the day? also i heard it was not a good idea to let your dog sleep in your room or let him jump up on the bed if he wants? but at the same time i feel like if i show him that i am the leader and train him properly it cant be that bad of an idea? any info would help thx and sorry for the wall of text. Also its 6 months old and already housebroken, i know i will have to housebreak him a little bit but he behaves well.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I think that it's a matter of personal preference. My pup is practically glued to me all night long and I love it. I guess I'm a weirdo, too.  Other people prefer, or need due to the dog's size, a dog-free bed so they either crate at night or, if they can trust the dog, allow him to free range.


----------



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

My dog is free in the house all night, but he spend the whole time in bed with me. He actually likes to burrow under the blankets and sleeps right against my back, same as my cat. I love having them both sleep with me at night.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Personal preference is exactly right. Just be consistent.

Our dogs sleep in our room, but not on our bed. They've never been on our bed and it doesn't appear they've ever considered it an option.


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

RonE said:


> Personal preference is exactly right. Just be consistent.
> 
> Our dogs sleep in our room, but not on our bed. They've never been on our bed and it doesn't appear they've ever considered it an option.


+1! Same here with Olive.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Every dog I've ever lived with has been free to sleep wherever they chose, and none of them have ever had a problem. Luke has slept in my (our lol) bed since the first night he came to me and that's the way I like it. It's all up to you. I don't buy into that mindset that letting a dog sleep in your bed makes them dominant,etc. It might be wise to wait until he's totally potty trained before letting him on the actual bed though, just in case of accidents but other than that..whatever makes you happy


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, they are right, its all about what YOU want. 

Roonie sleeps on my bed, he is a small 20 pound dog,and he sleeps as far away from me as he can unless he just got his summer cut and he is cold, then I will tolorate a bit of snuggling. 
Kodi sleeps outside of my door (which is shut), he has full range of the house, but will stay outside of my door the whole night. He is too big for my bed and him and Roonie would start playing at midnight and that would tick me off after they wake me up. This is safer for everyone involved.
Lady is an outside dog and sleeps in her dog house.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

My dogs sleep where they want, and that has included in the bed with me- which is what I prefer. At first though, until I knew she was reliably house-trained, she slept in a little doggie bed right beside my bed. I could easily reach my hand down and snuggle her a bit when she needed a bit of reassurance. Some dogs cannot be left to free roam at night if they are the type to chew furniture, electrical cords, get into the kitchen garbage etc. Time will tell if this is something you will have to deal with or not. That trust would have to be earned.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Can you move the crate to your bedroom? I keep mine right next to my bed. It's my nightstand  Like everyone said, it is personal preference, but I think my dogs enjoy sleeping in the same room with us. The 10 mth old puppy sleeps in the crate, because she's rotten and cant be trusted, and the other 2 labs squish into our queen sized bed with me and hubby. We really need a king sized bed!


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> the other 2 labs squish into our queen sized bed with me and hubby. We really need a king sized bed!


That sounds cosy! lol


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine usually sleeps in his crate that's in our room next to the bed, but if yours is in the kitchen you could just make him a nice comfty spot on the floor by your bed with some extra comforters or something.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Polywoggy said:


> That sounds cosy! lol


Its a tight fit. Gracie curls up into a ball at our feet, but Remy sprawls next to me and hogs my pillows. I dont know why we allow it.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I'd allow it too- so there we go! 
I just like to snuggle with my dog. It's always been the man to get kicked out of my bed


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

For me, it depends on the dog. I have one who liked to sleep in the livingroom til his dog friend died last summer; since then, he's slept in our room on the floor. Our elderly sheltie, who we've had for 3.5yrs, won't even come into our bedroom without an invitation. She sleeps out here in the livingroom by herself


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

OliveSheprador said:


> +1! Same here with Olive.


same here, mine have always slept in my room/house in a place of their choosing. Of course oftentimes they will choose to sleep in my room BC they started out being crated there as pups.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

My puppy slept in our bed with us since we brought him home. I would lay there and worry I was going to roll over onto him (he was 10 pounds) and not get a good nights sleep because of it haha! He is now 70 pounds and still sleeps in bed with us. He stays pretty still for the most part now, in between us, and mostly cuddles with the occasional blanket hogging or kicking us in our faces. I would probably still let him sleep in our bed even if my sleep was disturbed on a nightly basis, who knows why, I guess I put his comfort above mine lol. He will sleep in his crate for the night if I put him in there, but I just like having him with me. We have a king size bed now, but will be moving in August and only be able to have a queen size... should be interesting!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Like everyone's said, it's a personal preference. I would go with whatever you want and the dog prefers. Sydney is welcome in our bed, but she doesn't like to sleep there, since we probably move around too much for her. She sleeps in her open crate, which is sort of halfway inside our bedroom closet.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Our pup sleeps right in the bed. When she has to go to the bathroom, she'll get off the bed and go find a potty-pad or lick my arm until I wake up to take her out.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Jul 26, 2011)

At night our puppy sleeps in his crate (with the door closed/latched) next to my side of the bed. In the morning we bring the crate downstairs to the living room where it stays all day until me and dh go to bed. When we go out Casper goes into the crate but if we are home he rarely sleeps in it. Prefers sleeping under one of the couches.


----------

